# How do you pronounce. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pohranicni Straze?

Also, what sound is made by the letter that kind of looks like a backwards B?

Thank you!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Pohra Nitzi Strazeh 
not sure about the backwards B, as far as I know, Czech doesn't have this letter, German does, and I just read a week ago that they are simplifying the language and this letter will be gone from words but will remain in names. I believe it the equivilant of SS


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Czech border patrol kennel.

Yep, I cheat....

ROFL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Betty LMBO so do I !!!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

A lot of people say it incorrectly and many more pronounce the dogs name incorrectly. (i.e. Titus. Really pronounced as T-Tus) or (i.e. Bady is really pronounced as Buddy)

Emoore...come out to the seminar here in AZ in march and you can hear Jiri Novotny say it all day...lol

z POHRANIČNÍ STRÁŽE
http://translate.google.com/#cs|cs|z%20POHRANI%C4%8CN%C3%8D%20STR%C3%81%C5%BDE%20%0D%0A%0D%0A

Chuligán z POHRANIČNÍ STRÁŽE
http://translate.google.com/#cs|cs|Chulig%C3%A1n%20z%20POHRANI%C4%8CN%C3%8D%20STR%C3%81%C5%BDE%20%0A%0A

Titus z POHRANIČNÍ STRÁŽE
http://translate.google.com/#cs|cs|Titus%20z%20POHRANI%C4%8CN%C3%8D%20STR%C3%81%C5%BDE%20%0A%0A


And that is your czech lesson for the day......


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My puppy has Pohranicni Straze in her bloodline.

Fina Z Pohranicni Straze and Agar z Pohranicni Straze


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

The backwards "B" is pronounced, etc as SS, but I have not seen that in Czech pedigree's.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The German eszett sounds like "ss" (and when I took German they were in the process of transitioning some of them to "ss" but I don't remember the rule) but it's not a backwards "B" it's ß, more like a regular B with a tail. Like "Straße" = shtrah-seh


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

nitemares said:


> Pohra Nitzi Strazeh
> not sure about the backwards B, as far as I know, Czech doesn't have this letter, German does, and I just read a week ago that they are simplifying the language and this letter will be gone from words but will remain in names. I believe it the equivilant of SS


Actually, the č in Czech (and Croatian and Bosnian) is pronounced with a "ch" sound rather than a "z" sound. 

First "i" is a short i and the accent above the second i denotes that it is a long "i"--more of a "ee" sound.

"Z" with an accent is more of an "s"....

"A" without accent is a softer "uh" sound....

"A" with accent is a longer "a" sound.

So it would probably be more Pohruh Nitzee Straseh (closest I can get to pheonetically :rofl: )

I don't speak Czech, but it is very similar to Bosnian...which my husband is, so I've had pronounciation drilled into me! lol. If you only knew how much tongue placement means in getting your different variety of "c's" right! (OK...that doesn't sound too good!).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Betty said:


> Czech border patrol kennel.
> 
> Yep, I cheat....
> 
> ROFL


LOL.

I cheat too but I call it " z PS".


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

boeselager said:


> The backwards "B" is pronounced, etc as SS, but I have not seen that in Czech pedigree's.


No, I knew it was German, not Czech because I'd only seen it in German kennel names. I was just curious about both and decided to make one thread.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

GSDElsa said:


> Actually, the č in Czech (and Croatian and Bosnian) is pronounced with a "ch" sound rather than a "z" sound.
> 
> First "i" is a short i and the accent above the second i denotes that it is a long "i"--more of a "ee" sound.
> 
> ...


I don't know Czech Either LOL but I love languages, and the OP did not write it with a č  I went with what was written 



> If you only knew how much tongue placement means in getting your different variety of "c's" right! (OK...that doesn't sound too good!).


:rofl: :rofl: :wild::wild:


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

z Pohraniční Stráže ... Č- "cz" as in Czech or "ch" in nacho...same think.
"í" is just a long i. Both "n" are actually "ň" and are pronounced like "n" 
in "new". Poh-raneeczneeee (border).
Stráže (patrol/guard). "á" is long "a" and "ž" sounds like "zh" (sorry, I can't 
find any right sample). Strraaazhe.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Poh-rah-NEEK-nee Straw-zuh

is how I heard it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

po rha neech ny shtrah ze


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I always wondered how you pronounced that. I had a dog whose sire was from that kennel and the dam's lines went back to that kennel. LOVED that dog! He was a blast and super smart.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I was born in Czechoslovakia and speak, write and read in both languages. It is not easy to write "how to pronouce this or that" so I made an audio for you:
2011 12 15 09 18 03 062 - YouTube


----------

